# Christ and the Old Testament...



## jd.morrison (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been reading the Prophets... Is it just me or is there a huge similarity between Christ and a lot of the major players in the Old Testament. I heard something on White Horse Inn but didn't catch all of it. Something about Christ being the new Moses. If there is a correllation between Christ an Moses like the 40 years in the desert and the 40 days of temptation in the wilderness. What do I do with that information, what is the relevance? I know this is important, I am just not connecting the dots.

Note this is not about things like Isaiah 53 or Psalms 22.


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 21, 2008)

Moses, David, Solomon, Zerubbabel, and many others were Types or foreshadows of Christ in the Old Testament.... Shadowing what would become the reality in the NT and the fulfillment of Prophecy....

With regards to David and Solomon, Spurgeon said they represented two different dispensations of Christ....

Spurgeon:

"That under the type of Solomon (to whom it is inscribed) the Messiah is “The King” of whom this Psalm treats, we have the consent, not only of the most eminent divines of modern times, and of the Fathers of the early Christian church, but of the ancient and most distinguished Jewish expositors; of which reference, indeed, it contains the most conclusive internal evidence. And, as under a new type, so is the kingdom here presented to us in a new aspect, in marked contradistinction to its character as foreshadowed by its other great type, the Davidical: for the character Of David's reign was conquest. He was “a man of war” (1Ch_28:1-3); the appointed instrument for subjecting the enemies of God's people Israel, by whom they Were put in undisturbed possession of the promised land. But the character of Solomon's reign was peace, the import of his name, Succeeding to the throne after all enemies had been subdued, and governing the kingdom which David's wars had established (1Ki_2:12), the two types, respectively, Of Christ as he is yet to be manifested at his next appearing; first revealed as David, as seen in the vision of that event (Rev_19:11): “I saw heaven opened, and behold a white horse; and he that sat upon him was called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he doth judge and make war,” etc., subduing the Antichristian confederacy (verses 19-21), as before predicted in, the Second Psalm, of this same confederacy, “Thou shalt break them with a rod of iron; thou Shalt dash them in pieces like a potter's vessel.” And then, as Solomon, taking his throne, and extending the blessings of his kingdom of peace to the ends of the earth. David in the Second Psalm; Solomon in this.

Give the king thy judgments, O God.” The right to reign was transmitted by descent from David to Solomon, but not by that means alone: Israel was a theocracy, and the kings were but the viceroys of the greater King; hence the prayer that the new king might be enthroned by divine right, and then endowed with divine wisdom. Our glorious King in Zion hath all judgment committed unto him. He rules in the name of God over all lands. He is king “Dei Gratia” as well as by right of inheritance. “And thy righteousness unto the king's son.” Solomon was both king and king's son; so also is our Lord. He has power and authority in himself, and also royal dignity given him of his Father. He is the righteous king; in a word, he is “the Lord our righteousness.” We are waiting till he shall be manifested among men as the ever-righteous Judge. May the Lord hasten in his own time the long-looked-for day. Now wars and fighting are even in Israel itself, but soon the dispensation will change, and David, the type of Jesus warring with our enemies, shall be displaced by Solomon the prince of peace."




jd.morrison said:


> I have been reading the Prophets... Is it just me or is there a huge similarity between Christ and a lot of the major players in the Old Testament. I heard something on White Horse Inn but didn't catch all of it. Something about Christ being the new Moses. If there is a correllation between Christ an Moses like the 40 years in the desert and the 40 days of temptation in the wilderness. What do I do with that information, what is the relevance? I know this is important, I am just not connecting the dots.
> 
> Note this is not about things like Isaiah 53 or Psalms 22.


----------



## Iconoclast (Feb 22, 2008)

jd.morrison said:


> I have been reading the Prophets... Is it just me or is there a huge similarity between Christ and a lot of the major players in the Old Testament. I heard something on White Horse Inn but didn't catch all of it. Something about Christ being the new Moses. If there is a correllation between Christ an Moses like the 40 years in the desert and the 40 days of temptation in the wilderness. What do I do with that information, what is the relevance? I know this is important, I am just not connecting the dots.
> 
> Note this is not about things like Isaiah 53 or Psalms 22.



Hello Jd.
Yes, many see a direct parallel between the first exodus with moses, and the new exodus with Jesus
If you list the events in exodus on a legal pad, then list many of the main events in the Nt about Jesus you will see it. 
Mt 2:15, -out of Egypt I have called my Son
1 Cor 5:7 - Christ our passover is sacrificed for us
Hebrews 8:2- Christ the true tabernacle
Jn 6:31-35- true manna



> 1Wherefore, holy brethren, partakers of the heavenly calling, consider the Apostle and High Priest of our profession, Christ Jesus;
> 
> 2Who was faithful to him that appointed him, as also Moses was faithful in all his house.
> 
> ...


 Jonathan Edwards wrote about this in His writing of The great work of God in the history of redemption.
On sermonaudio, Kit Culver is preaching a series of messages on this he refers to it as recovering sacred space.
Remember these verses,


> 25Then he said unto them, O fools, and slow of heart to believe all that the prophets have spoken:
> 
> 26Ought not Christ to have suffered these things, and to enter into his glory?
> 
> 27And beginning at Moses and all the prophets, he expounded unto them in all the scriptures the things concerning himself.





> 44And he said unto them, These are the words which I spake unto you, while I was yet with you, that all things must be fulfilled, which were written in the law of Moses, and in the prophets, and in the psalms, concerning me.
> 
> 45Then opened he their understanding, that they might understand the scriptures,


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2008)

Links and Downloads Manager - Exegesis - The typology of scripture (Vol. 1) -- Patrick Fairbairn - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Exegesis - The typology of scripture (Vol. 2) -- Patrick Fairbairn - The PuritanBoard


----------

